# Ascend 133x Tournament Kayak



## Fishing#3 (May 10, 2018)

Just got this monster of a yak a few weeks back, and after rigging up all the bells and whistles I've taken it out a few times. This thing is a monster. I currently weigh around 270lbs, and I was standing up in this thing going 3mph into 15mph winds with almost 2ft chop. Some kayaks cut water, this thing PUNCHES water. The most stable yak I've ever been in. I have mine outfitted with a Minnkota Riptide Powerdrive with IPilot, 55lb thrust and 48in shaft. Quick release mount makes it a breeze to transport. The recess for a tranducer fits the transducer for my Helix 5 with plenty of spare space. Only real issue is the yak power was rigged totally wrong, but I fixed it enough to power the downfinder and trolling motor. Overall a very sturdy kayak, TONS of storage, and a comfortable ride. I know it's very new to the market, why questions feel free to ask!


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

Fishing#3 said:


> Just got this monster of a yak a few weeks back, and after rigging up all the bells and whistles I've taken it out a few times. This thing is a monster. I currently weigh around 270lbs, and I was standing up in this thing going 3mph into 15mph winds with almost 2ft chop. Some kayaks cut water, this thing PUNCHES water. The most stable yak I've ever been in. I have mine outfitted with a Minnkota Riptide Powerdrive with IPilot, 55lb thrust and 48in shaft. Quick release mount makes it a breeze to transport. The recess for a tranducer fits the transducer for my Helix 5 with plenty of spare space. Only real issue is the yak power was rigged totally wrong, but I fixed it enough to power the downfinder and trolling motor. Overall a very sturdy kayak, TONS of storage, and a comfortable ride. I know it's very new to the market, why questions feel free to ask!


Sounds great. How’s your yak holding up? And how is it Holding up-handling saltwater? Been awhile since the post but I figured good timing for a fair review. Thanks


----------



## Fishing#3 (May 10, 2018)

sbrettphill said:


> Sounds great. How’s your yak holding up? And how is it Holding up-handling saltwater? Been awhile since the post but I figured good timing for a fair review. Thanks


It's been doing great!!! I use it a ton and I really love the thing. Its performed great offshore for snapper, and is phenomenal inshore as well. I'm torn though because I really would like a small skiff or Bote Rover, something with a little more range with an outboard. Don't know if I could get of the yak though. Any more particular questions lmk and I'd be happy to answer!


----------



## Yak_Essentials (Aug 20, 2021)

Fishing#3 said:


> Just got this monster of a yak a few weeks back, and after rigging up all the bells and whistles I've taken it out a few times. This thing is a monster. I currently weigh around 270lbs, and I was standing up in this thing going 3mph into 15mph winds with almost 2ft chop. Some kayaks cut water, this thing PUNCHES water. The most stable yak I've ever been in. I have mine outfitted with a Minnkota Riptide Powerdrive with IPilot, 55lb thrust and 48in shaft. Quick release mount makes it a breeze to transport. The recess for a tranducer fits the transducer for my Helix 5 with plenty of spare space. Only real issue is the yak power was rigged totally wrong, but I fixed it enough to power the downfinder and trolling motor. Overall a very sturdy kayak, TONS of storage, and a comfortable ride. I know it's very new to the market, why questions feel free to ask!


How did you mount the transducer to the mount beneath the kayak? I have the lowrance tripleshot and the mounting bracket seems like it doesn't line up with the holes that already exist.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Keep an eye on it, my 128X, the model just below this one with a bow front instead of square, just cracked at the gunnel where it meets the deck. 

Foam always in place, very careful with it, stored inside, and never stepped in while dry.


----------

